# Site Development - The Plan



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

As you know, the site is about to under go some changes, to improve your experience while on the site.

Below is an Overview of some of the new features to be introduced

1. Version Upgrade of board
2. Registration Protection using Visual Confirmation
3. Gallery to be replaced with integrated "Garage" on forum, which allows more information to be delivered about your car(s)
4. Attachments to be allowed in posting (uploaded through browser) - images will be automatically resized so as not be break the browser scroll.
5. Group Membership graphic in Profile, board title graphic and other visual enhancements
6. Usability enhancements to improve Forum in general, including niggling bugs in current version
7. Content on other areas of site to be cleaned, refreshed and updated regularly using a Content Management Tool.
8. Overall design will be updated to accomodate MKII
9. For Sale section access to be cleaned up and remanaged to prevent annoying postings
10. A new members area, with access to features not otherwise available to unregistered or illegible members (exclusive discounts and offers, increased PM box, eNewsletter and other features)

The work is underway, and Ill be asking select members to start testing shortly, with launch to be soon after.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Jae - is there any chance of a "posts in the last <user selectable time>" feature as suggested elsewhere?

Cheers Richard


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae said:


> As you know, the site is about to under go some changes, to improve your experience while on the site.
> 
> Below is an Overview of some of the new features to be introduced
> 
> ...


I'm happy to do some testing, providing it doesn't impact my ability to carry on posting a load of shit.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

More than welcome Jampott (you were on the list anyway, as I know that you'll rip it to bits!)

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Is this the "View Number of Posts since last visit" improvement?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sounds good Jae......a lot of work going into this by the looks of it


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Also have too much free time on my hands and so would be happy to help out if I can?

Oh, and does the below mean you'll come round my house to make sure it is me logging on????


Jae said:


> 2. Registration Protection using Visual Confirmation


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Jae said:


> Is this the "View Number of Posts since last visit" improvement?


I would guess so. I have too frequently logged in, gone to PMs and then for some reason shut teh browser down, re-opened the browser and there is no posts since my last visit. 

Also I have known a post was made in the morning and want to review it in the evening and so would select something like "posts made in last 12hours" where the 12 hours is user selectable from a list of (say) 1, 2, 4, 8, 12, 24 hours etc. I know the now defunct TTQ forum had this option.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice to see point 9 included Jae. Thank you.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Count me in too Jae 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Wonder how popular this thread will become? :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the "View Number of Posts since last visit" improvement?
> ...


I'm always doiing something similar, so that would be very welcome.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Dare i mention - MORE SMILIES PLEASE ! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Get rid of the powderoom as it really doesn't serve a purpose IMO[smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I dont mind helping out...Seem to spend 9/10ths of my life on here anyway


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> I dont mind helping out...Seem to spend 9/10ths of my life on here anyway


We noticed! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice one Jae, need help just give us a shout.


----------

